# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Couple things I wanted to share with you guys before I take off.

## keepitlow

These two raspberry twigs were part of tons of raspberries pruning I did last year. They have been sitting in the yard through sun and cold since Sept 2009. What is so special about them? 



Lets look closer. They are alive and growing. Break the twigs and they are green inside - despite being cut over 7 months ago from the mother plant. Without a doubt raspberries are one of the kings of survival plants. Just plant these twigs and get berry plants! 



Other tip...when your tatters are sprouting in the root cellar, save the sprouts and a little potato when you are cooking with them. They last in bags for months and you can plant them and gets lots of potatoes. Even if no potato is on the sprout, you can even break the sprouts, plant them and get tons more potatoes plants. Another king of survival plants. 



Spring is here. Not going to have much time for the forums for a while. I work in trial maint and lots of work to do. Plus I got 22 in-ground garden beds to plant at home and 32 fruit trees. The neighbors are letting me put in 10 fruit trees on adjoining land so got to get them in. Plus kayak season is near. And will be taking off for diving at the Springs in FLA and Saba in early summer. Hope to be back in touch Oct.

Good luck to you guys with your survival preps!

----------


## amy31416

Good luck, and thanks for the tips.

----------


## phill4paul

> These two raspberry twigs were part of tons of raspberries pruning I did last year. They have been sitting in the yard through sun and cold since Sept 2009. What is so special about them? 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look closer. They are alive and growing. Break the twigs and they are green inside - despite being cut over 7 months ago from the mother plant. Without a doubt raspberries are one of the kings of survival plants. Just plant these twigs and get berry plants! 
> 
> 
> 
> Other tip...when your tatters are sprouting in the root cellar, save the sprouts and a little potato when you are cooking with them. They last in bags for months and you can plant them and gets lots of potatoes. Even if no potato is on the sprout, you can even break the sprouts, plant them and get tons more potatoes plants. Another king of survival plants. 
> ...


  Hey best wishes for you too!

----------

